
L.A.'s booming tech scene gets its own publication to cover it - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-01-09/dotla-spencer-rascoff-la-tech-scene
======
bryanmgreen
I'm curious to see what dot.la will reveal about the depth and breadth of the
tech scene down here.

I think many people would say it has potential and a few notable successes
(Tinder, Honey, SpaceX, etc) but that's about it.

------
eachro
What tech companies are based out of the LA area?

~~~
lucasmullens
Snapchat and Tinder come to mind

~~~
akurilin
Also Youtube, Honey, Bird, Headspace, SpaceX.

Nowhere as dense as the Bay, but there are a bunch of success stories.

------
starpilot
this story got killed for some reason

